# Need opinions on three breeders, please. :)



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello, all!

I've been asking questions like crazy in a couple of the other forums, and have gotten some spectacular advice and lots of great recommendations on breeders (as well as some well-timed warnings about a couple breeders I'd originally been considering who have bad reps). I'm not new to GSDs and have done extensive obedience training and competitions, but I *am* new to to concept of really researching which breeder to buy from.

So, that's why I'm here.  I want to make sure my family and I get a shot at the best possible pup to bring into the fold, and I've found a lot of really knowledgeable and helpful people in these forums. So, in advance--thank you, everyone, for all of your help. 

First, here is what I'm looking for in a pup:
-Male
-8-10 weeks
-Socialization started
-NOT angulated
-German working lines preferred (not American)
-_Possibility_ of Schutzhund training in the future
-Standard (or "smooth") coat. Plush _maybe_. NO long coat.
-Color preferences (in order): *Bi-color*, sable, black/red, black/tan
-Ready to go home near the middle of May to the beginning of July
-$1,200 - $1,500 (including shipping, if necessary)


Okies, knowing this info, here are three breeders I've had recommended to me that I'm considering. Essentially, what I'm looking for is confirmation from a few people that there's nothing I should be avoiding in any of these breeders before I contact them. I already sorta made that mistake with one of the "bad breeders" I was warned about--I got in touch, told them I was interested, then was informed later that they had a really bad rep and I should avoid them like the plague. I ended up having to let them know I was no longer interested, which I felt bad about, since I wasted their time. I just want to avoid that sort of thing, here. I don't think any of these breeders are "bad", per se--I just want to make sure there's nothing I'm missing before I move forward. 

Planned Litters
-I'm considering the Nathan x Utta "F" litter

Next Breeding – Vom Dortmunder German Shepherds
-I'm considering both the "Q" and "R" litters

vom Adel Haus German Shepherds - Superior Quallity puppies for any canine endeavor - located in Colorado
-I'm considering the Harry x Mercedes "R" litter

Thank you SO much to anyone who takes the time to give me advice. 

Kaci

PS - If anyone has recommendations for other breeders that might fit what I'm looking for, I'd be super grateful for those, too!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You said you were wanting working lines, but Dortmunder and Adel Haus are breeding show lines. . . .?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You said you were wanting working lines, but Dortmunder and Adel Haus are breeding show lines. . . .?


Yeah. It's a good idea to determine the type of dog you want first. 

After you pick working or show then you look for drive, nerve, temperament etc...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your second two are German showlines - do you know what their prices are? I have no firsthand knowledge of either of them but I have heard of Adel Haus. They were members of another GSD board that I used to be active on and seemed to be nice people. I would probably consider them if they had what I was looking for. 

As far as the first breeder, as Lee said, Marsha is a member here, and I would totally trust Lee's recommendation.


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, everyone. 

I should probably clarify a tiny bit. I'm new to the process of determining the difference between working and show lines, and so I've been asking for some advice in that area. A few people have told me that, based on what I'm wanting, working lines fit my bill a bit better than show lines. However, that was why I listed that I would _prefer_ working lines, rather than show. I'm not totally adverse to show lines, if they have what I'm looking for. I just think that, based on the advice I've been given, I would probably find what I'm wanting more in the working lines. Also, I haven't been referred to many working breeders, although I did email the contact person (yesterday) at the regional club of my area, so they might have some suggestions, as well.

However, beyond Googling, I don't know how to go about finding breeders in other areas that might be able to ship to me without forcing me to go above my price range. How do people usually find breeders of the type they're looking for that may not be in their area?

As for the prices of Dortmunder and Adel Haus, I do know already that Dortmunder is in my price range, but I don't know yet about Adel Haus, so they may be eliminated for me if they are too far above what I can spend.

Jack's Dad, you said that after picking a line, I should look at drive, nerve, temperament, etc. How do I select for those things specifically? Is there something I should be looking for that will show which dog is "better" in those areas?

Thanks, guys! 

Kaci


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

One thing that will help you if you ask me is if you get out and see different lines and different bloodlines of those lines. Go to an event or working event and talk to the people. Observe the dogs and see which one you would like. They'll be adult dogs, but you said you want a puppy. That puppy will grow up to be an adult. Does that make sense?

The people who are probably suggesting working lines do so out of experience. I say you should get your own experience and views because their opinion might be the same as your opinion about a dog or lines. 

Another thing you could do is check out the "What to look for in responsible breeders" thread stickied in this section. It has a link or two about the traits of each line and stuff. 

As for finding breeders not in a person's area, google is your best friend. You just type in a search and look through pages and you'll find all kinds of breeders not in your area.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Besides knowing Marsha well, and discussing Chita at length since she brought her over, I have both seen Nathan trial and met him....his bloodlines have a few elements in common with both Csabre and Hexe, and the only reason I can't use him myself is that I can't do the line breeding with him that either of them would have ....I love the dogs temperament, the fact that he is a house dog with several other dogs and a very very stable dog. The breeding was done with my recommendation of Nathan as the sire, and I think the litter will be very very nice....good family dogs who can work, and should be very biddable and enthusiastic for training in any venue.

Chita is a house dog here, and is an ideal family dog too....so the pair should give you a very versatile prospect.

Marsha and I have had some common lines and we discuss pedigrees breeding regularly....she had a Basha daughter whom she titled and koered, and bred a potentially top level competition IPO3 male from the Basha daughter in her A litter....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd try real hard to go with the one Lee posted if it were me.


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

I just sent Marsha an email.  Very excited. Just based on appearances, her dogs fit most with what I prefer, and as for temperament, drive, etc., there are enough people telling me in this thread, as well as in PMs that her dogs are phenomenal, and likely exactly what I'm looking for.

Here's hoping I'm a good fit for her pups, and vice versa! 

Thanks, everyone, really. It's so awesome to be able to come brand new to a forum and not only get a warm welcome, but such incredible advice and information to boot.  Means a lot.

Kaci


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

GSD Fan said:


> Another thing you could do is check out the "What to look for in responsible breeders" thread stickied in this section. It has a link or two about the traits of each line and stuff.


I went to take a look at the links you recommended regarding the differences between the different types of lines, and such, but most of them were broken.  I read through all the other links (great info, there!), but the ones specifically about lines weren't working anymore.

I'll try to Google and see if I can find something that gives details about each type of line.

Thanks! 

Kaci


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Go to some GSD events.....shows/trials and make a better informed decision.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Kaci. And thanks to everyone for your recommendations. 

You are about 3 hours away from me, so not too far for traveling in our neck of the woods.  I sent you an email, with my phone numbers and look forward to visiting with you further.


----------



## ColoradoVDGS (Mar 16, 2012)

kejhix said:


> Next Breeding – Vom Dortmunder German Shepherds
> -I'm considering both the "Q" and "R" litters
> 
> vom Adel Haus German Shepherds - Superior Quallity puppies for any canine endeavor - located in Colorado
> -I'm considering the Harry x Mercedes "R" litter


(I need to check posts on here more often) Yes Vom Dortmunder is West German showlines but our dogs have working titles so we fulfill a bit of both niches, if you will. seriously their temperament is superb. I know we've spoken before so you know how we feel about it (VDGS all the WAY) but in the end it's the _best dog for YOU and only you know what that is_. Please call and talk with Linda. Ask her all the questions you want. We've never anything to hide. You can tell a lot by talking to someone and their responses to 'hard' breeder questions.

Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

Look into vom Gildaf K9 (www.gildafk9.com) which is located in southeast, WI. The owner and breeder's name is Melinda Clark. She has some upcoming litters you might want to take a look at. She breeds excellent working lines which the Sire's and Dam's are all tested (DM, Hips/Elbows), titled prior to breeding.

Melinda is a very honest person and reputable breeder. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

I posted in my other thread already, but since this one was revived, I'll update this one, too. haha After doing a ton of research, nearly 200 email exchanges with breeders, and speaking on the phone with several, we have finally decided to get our pup from MelloDee from Germelhaus.  We're very excited!

Kaci


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad you found a breeder  It's a lot of stress choosing!


----------



## Silverhorse (Sep 3, 2013)

Kejhix, im looking for the exact same qualities you were looking for in a shepherd, im curious since this thread is over a year old if you found your perfect match and how you like him? Im in durango so its a bit difficult attending shows as I havent found any here without traveling 7 hours to Denver.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She went with Germelhaus


----------



## Silverhorse (Sep 3, 2013)

So I see lol, wondering if anyone has any recommendations that are close to the 4 corners area that I can also look at the pups, meet them in person, have great temperment, black and tan or black and red in color, working class, no slope, european bloodlines, price range 1200 -1500 im in durango colorado. Any help woul be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The litter from Traumwolfen in the original thread did not take....I think she should be doing a breeding in the near future

Lee


----------

